
Locals - evunveot
https://locals.com/
======
evunveot
Ongoing Dave Rubin livestream talking about what this is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_v4-kajAWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_v4-kajAWk)

Sounds like they're going to mass produce white-label websites and apps for
content creators with existing audiences in exchange for 5% of subscription
revenue. No upfront cost (as long as you already have an audience). Sidesteps
issues around content moderation by not really being a platform. Some vague
stuff about networking between different creators' websites/apps, but adamant
that each creator owns their own site/app.

~~~
datashow
May need a better title to attract attention.

------
generalpass
I found it interesting that Rubin claims the site grants creators the ability
to know everyone who signs up for their community, which protects the creators
to significant degree.

